# apache / mysql error / deb3



## ohio (5. September 2002)

guden, 

ich habe mir nach baach.de alles gezogen, entpackt. alles unter debian 3.0. 

nun configurierte ich mysql mit 



code:--------------------------------------------------------------------------------./configure --prefix=/usr/local/mysql/3.23.42 --localstatedir=/var/mysql/data
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


startete make und make install. danach... 


code:--------------------------------------------------------------------------------ln -s /usr/local/mysql/3.23.42 /usr/local/mysql/current
mkdir /var/mysql
mkdir /var/mysql/data
scripts/mysql_install_db
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


nun das problem, er schmeißt mir nach 


code:--------------------------------------------------------------------------------/usr/local/mysql/current/bin/safe_mysqld &
/usr/local/mysql/current/bin/mysqladmin -u root password 'geheim'--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


jenes hier aus: 

[1] 7610 
/usr/local/mysql/current/bin/mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed error: 'cant connect to local mysql server trhough socket ' /tmp/mysql.sock' (111)' 
check that mysql is runnning and thaht the socket: /tmp/mysql.sock exists! 
SERVER:/usr/local/src/lamp/mysql-3.23.51# starting mysqld deamon with database from /var/mysql/data 
020905 <date> mysql ended 


socket ist da nur server scheint net zu laufen... in /var/mysql/data/server.err steht was wie --> 
- cant create create/write file: /var/mysql/data/server.pid 
- cant find file: ./mysql/host.frm 
- cant delete file: /var/mysql/data/server.pid 
- mysql ended 


vielleicht kann mir ja wer von euch aus dem schlamassel helfen?


----------



## ohio (5. September 2002)

es lag an den fehlenden benutzerrechten für mr. mysql in /var/mysql/data..


----------

